# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  флеш медиа плеер для POCKETBOOK_IQ

## dafniya

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно скачать флеш медиа плеер для POCKETBOOK_IQ для прослушивания музыки на планшете?

----------


## ДядяВася

А с какой это стати плеер будет* flash*?
Ну а медиаплееры можно скачать здесь.

----------

